# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  S.O.S ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΖΗΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## anna75

Ειλικρινά παιδιά βρίσκομαι σε ψυχολογικό αδιέξοδο από τα 24 μου έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή , εδώ και 10 χρόνια δηλαδή. Ακόμη ζω με τους γονείς μου , και τον αδελφό μου που η καταστασή του είναι αρρωστημένη σαν την δική μου.

Δεν έχω καθόλου παρέες, είχα κάποιες μέχρι τα 24 μου για να βγαίνω. Απομακρύνθηκα από όλες τις παρέες μου , με μερικές λόγο συγκαιριών και με άλλες λόγο του ότι δεν ήθελα να κάνω παρέα εγώ πια. Έτσι έμεινα μόνη μου.

Αυτή την στιγμή , δεν θέλω να βγαίνω ούτε από το σπίτι , δηλαδή δεν πολυβγαίνω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια καμμιά 15αρια χρόνια. Δεν περιποιούμαι καθόλου, έχω αφήσει εντελώς τον εαυτό μου και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμμία διέξοδος.

Περιμένω να εκριθούν τα χαρτιά μου για μια δουλειά στην Αγγλία μπας και ξεφύγω κάπως.

Επίσης, αυτό το διάστημα τα 15 χρόνια βρισκόμουνα σε κατάσταση υστερίας, βρίζω τους πάντες γνωστούς μας- φίλους της οικογένειάς μου με αποτελέσμα να βγάλω κακό όνομα.

Και μετά άπο όλα αυτά έχω και ενοχές για όλα αυτά τα βρισίδια και ο κύκλος γίνεται φαύλος!

Πάσχω από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γιατρεύεται εντελώς και αν ξέρετε ότι θα σταματήσω να παίρνω χάπια .....κάποτε;

Πήγα πρόσφατα στον γιατρό και παίρνω τα ladose και 25mg seroquel x 2 την ημέρα. Την διαταραχή αυτή την είχα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια- τουλάχιστον 15- αλλά δεν έπαιρνα χάπια οπότε έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί αρκετά.

Πρίν αρκετά χρόνια είχα πάει σε ένα ΚΨΥ και μου διαγνώσαν ώς και ψυχωτική διαταραχή, άλλα εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι είχα κάτι τέτοιο. Τρόμαξα και δεν έπαιρνα τα χάπια που μου είχανε συστήσει.

Ο γιατρός αυτός που πήγα τελευταία έκανε αυτή την διάγνωση και λέγεται πως είναι κορυφή.

Τελικά ποιόν να πιστέψω; Να πιστέψω το ΚΨΥ που μου διέγνωσε καταθλιπτική και ψυχωτική διαταραχή ή τον γιατρό αυτόν;
Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν πρόκειται για διαταραχή που οφείλεται στο dna ή προέρχεται από το περιβάλλον; 
'Oσοι διαβάζετε το θέμα μου και γνωρίζεται κάτι ή πάσχετε από αυτήν την διαταραχή αφιερώστε λίγο από το χρόνο σας παρακαλώ! Και σε περίπτωση που δεν γνωρίζεται κάτι από διαταραχή δέχομαι και άλλες συμβουλές!



Τέλοσπάντων άσχετα από την διαταραχή που έχω κινδυνεύω να μείνω μόνη μου στην ζωή και να μην κάνω ποτέ μου οικογένεια που πάντα ήθελα και ονειρευόμουνα!


Πιστεύω πως είμαι ένα εντελώς ανίκανο άτομο!

----------


## amelie♥

άννα μου εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτή η ασθένεια για την οποία μιλάς, θα με ενδιέφερε όμως να μου πεις τι ακριβώς σου συμβαίνει, τι αισθάνεσαι, τι σκέφτεσαι και κυρίως από τι θεωρείς ότι προκλήθηκε, ήταν δηλαδή κάτι στο περιβάλλον σου (επειδή αναφέρεις ότι και ο αδερφός σου βρίσκεται στην ίδια κατάσταση...) και τι σου προκαλούσε την υστερία, σκέψεις δικές σου ή κάποια γεγονότα που σε επηρέαζαν?

----------


## anna75

> άννα μου εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτή η ασθένεια για την οποία μιλάς, θα με ενδιέφερε όμως να μου πεις τι ακριβώς σου συμβαίνει, τι αισθάνεσαι, τι σκέφτεσαι και κυρίως από τι θεωρείς ότι προκλήθηκε, ήταν δηλαδή κάτι στο περιβάλλον σου (επειδή αναφέρεις ότι και ο αδερφός σου βρίσκεται στην ίδια κατάσταση...) και τι σου προκαλούσε την υστερία, σκέψεις δικές σου ή κάποια γεγονότα που σε επηρέαζαν?


Βασικά ήτανε και το περιβάλλον μου μάλλον τέτοιο δεν θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ σε λεπτομέρειες που με αναγκασανε να βρεθώ σε αυτήν την κατάσταση, αλλά εγώ δίνω την ευθύνη όλη στην ανικανότητα την δική μου να υπερπηδήσει όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα και να βγει νικήτρια! Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή είναι κατάθλιψη με εμμονές!

----------


## amelie♥

άννα μου αν έχεις μια διαταραχή διεγνωσμένη και μόνο το γεγονός ότι ζήτησες βοήθεια και το πολεμάς, είναι υπέρ σου. δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτα απ' αυτά αλλά απ' αυτά που γράφεις θεωρώ ότι έχεις αρκετή δύναμη μέσα σου και με την κατάλληλη υποστήριξη θα τα υπερπηδήσεις τα προβλήματα που λες και θα βγεις νικήτρια. ανίκανος δεν είναι κανείς, πόσο μάλλον εσύ που παρά τις δυσκολίες που περνάς, φαίνεται ότι θέλεις να ξαναφτιάξεις τη ζωή σου, κάνεις όνειρα για οικογένεια κτλ. η συμβουλή μου θα ήταν να αρχίσεις να περιποιείσαι λίγο τον εαυτό σου, θα φτιάξει έτσι πιστεύω και η ψυχολογία σου, να πηγαίνεις καμία βόλτα- έστω και μόνη σου-κάνει καλό και σου εύχομαι πραγματικά να πάνε όλα καλά από δω και πέρα.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Άννα ένα άτομο με ΙΔΨ έχει συνέχεια εμμονές και δεν είναι καλά λόγω αυτού, μπαίνει και η αμφισβήτηση της εμμονής μετά (αν ισχύουν αυτά που σκέφτεται το άτομο ή όχι) με αποτέλεσμα η κατάσταση να χειροτερεύει. Εσύ τι είδους εμμονές έχεις?

----------


## anna75

> Άννα ένα άτομο με ΙΔΨ έχει συνέχεια εμμονές και δεν είναι καλά λόγω αυτού, μπαίνει και η αμφισβήτηση της εμμονής μετά (αν ισχύουν αυτά που σκέφτεται το άτομο ή όχι) με αποτέλεσμα η κατάσταση να χειροτερεύει. Εσύ τι είδους εμμονές έχεις?


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάποια άτομα από το περιβάλλον μας μας επιβουλεύονται θέλουν το κάκο μας και μας μισούνε και τους βρίζω! Αυτό όντως συμβαίνει βέβαια αλλά είμαι υπερβολική εγώ και αντιδρώ υπερβολικά, έφυγα από εκείνο το περιβάλλον και συνεχίζω να ασχολούμαι ....το περιβαλλον αυτό ήτανε ένας πολύ στενός κύκλος ο κύκλος του χωριού της μητέρας μου και νομίζω ότι αυτοί θα επηρεάσουνε όλη μου την ζωή και ότι έγινα ρεζίλι για αυτήν μου την συμπεριφορά πιο πολύ ρεζίλι από κάθε άλλο κορίτσι της ηλικίας μου και ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να παντρευτώ και άλλα τέτοια και ότι με έχουνε τώρα για πάραπολυ κακό άτομο

----------


## Φελίσιτι

Αυτή είναι η εμμονή σου δηλαδή? Μόνο αυτό? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εγώ αντιδρώ υπερβολικά και είμαι πολύ καχύποπτη και αυτό είναι μέσα στα συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ αλλά εσύ μόνο αυτό σε κάνει να μην είσαι καλά? Και ο γιατρός σου, από αυτό και μόνο έκανε τη διάγνωση?

----------


## anna75

> Αυτή είναι η εμμονή σου δηλαδή? Μόνο αυτό? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εγώ αντιδρώ υπερβολικά και είμαι πολύ καχύποπτη και αυτό είναι μέσα στα συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ αλλά εσύ μόνο αυτό σε κάνει να μην είσαι καλά? Και ο γιατρός σου, από αυτό και μόνο έκανε τη διάγνωση?


Κάνω και μια επαναλαμβανόμενη πράξη τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και τους βρίζω επι 15 χρόνια!

ύστερα δεν βγαίνω έξω από το σπίτι καθόλου σχεδόν δεν έχω καθόλου κοινωνική ζωή

είμαι κολλημένη σε γεγονότα του παρελθόντος και δεν μπορώ να πάω μπροστά

δεν είμαι λειτουργικός άνθρωπος

----------


## Φελίσιτι

ok αφού ξέρεις ότι αυτό που κάνεις δεν είναι σωστό γιατί το κάνεις? Στην ΙΨΔ συνήθως δεν πραγματοποιείς αυτά που σκέφτεσαι, για παράδειγμα αν εγώ τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι θα πάρω τηλέφωνο κάποιον συγγενή μου που είτε μου έκανε κακό, είτε με πρόσβαλε είτε ό,τιδηποτε άλλο και μου γίνει εμμονή ότι πρέπει να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο ΔΕΝ θα το πραγματοποιήσω γιατί ακριβώς η ΙΨΔ απλά σκέφτεσαι κάποια πράγματα, έχεις εμμονές που σου φέρνουν δυσφορία και άγχος! εσύ όχι μόνο το σκέφτεσαι αλλά το κάνεις κι αυτό λειτουργεί αρνητικά για σένα γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο χαλάς την πραγματική σου εικόνα. *Βέβαια δεν είμαι γιατρός*, δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό λέγεται ΙΨΔ, ψάξτο όμως γιατί μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο. Αν ο γιατρός σου είναι καλός ακολούθησέ τον, σταμάτα να βρίζεις δικούς σου ανθρώπους, χρησιμοποίησε το διάλογο αν μπορείς..

----------


## anna75

Τι εννοείς ότι σου ακούγεται περίεργο;

ο γιατρός για την ακρίβεια μου είπε ότι έχω εμμονές δεν μου είπε οτι έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή εγώ μόνη μου το υπέθεσα ...εσύ πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι φέρνει περισσότερο σε ψυχωτική διαταραχή;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εμενα μ ακουγεται σαν στρες βασικα. σε καποιον νευρολογο πηγες?

----------


## anna75

> εμενα μ ακουγεται σαν στρες βασικα. σε καποιον νευρολογο πηγες?


σε έναν πολύ καλό ψυχιάτρο

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

νιωθεις καποιο μουδιασμα η τρεμουλο στον εγκεφαλο οταν σε πιανουν κρισεις νευρων? εγω το χω μονιμως πριν βρισω. και μαλιστα το ξαναπαθα σημερα ειναι φρεσκο παλι

----------


## anna75

> νιωθεις καποιο μουδιασμα η τρεμουλο στον εγκεφαλο οταν σε πιανουν κρισεις νευρων? εγω το χω μονιμως πριν βρισω. και μαλιστα το ξαναπαθα σημερα ειναι φρεσκο παλι


ναι βέβαια, γιατί εσένα τι σου είπε ο γιατρός ότι έχεις;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω εχω διαφορα ειχα μια μικρη ψυχαναγκαστικη στα 13 μου αλλα διαρκειας 1 χρονου που ειχε να κανει απλα με μετρημα αριθμων και μετα απο κει κ περα εχς διατροφικη και διπολικη σχιζοφρενικομορφη διαταραχη. πως νιωθεις το κεφαλι σου εκεινη τη στιγμη?

----------


## anna75

> εγω εχω διαφορα ειχα μια μικρη ψυχαναγκαστικη στα 13 μου αλλα διαρκειας 1 χρονου που ειχε να κανει απλα με μετρημα αριθμων και μετα απο κει κ περα εχς διατροφικη και διπολικη σχιζοφρενικομορφη διαταραχη. πως νιωθεις το κεφαλι σου εκεινη τη στιγμη?


τον νοίωθω κάπως παράξενο σαν να μου πετάγονται τα μάτια έξω

----------


## Φελίσιτι

κοίταξε..σε κανένα δεν αρέσει να βάζουμε ταμπέλες! εγώ έχω ΙΨΔ είναι διαγνωσμένο, έχω και τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρει και το διαδίκτυο περί ΙΨΔ γι' αυτό σου λέω μου φαίνεται περίεργο. αν διαβάσεις άλλα ποστ ανθρώπων με ΙΨΔ θα καταλάβεις περί τίνος πρόκειται. Σκέφτονται κάτι αλλά δεν το πραγματοποιούν *ΠΟΤΕ* ! ! ! Εσύ όπως είδα το σκέφτεσαι, το κάνεις και μετά νιώθεις άσχημα. Και το πιο σημαντικό εσύ σκέφτεσαι *μόνο ένα πράγμα, έχεις εμμονή μόνο με ένα πράγμα* (να βρίζεις τους συγγενείς σου) . *Οι άνθρωποι με ΙΨΔ έχουν πολλές εμμονές και είναι μπερδεμένοι για το εάν ισχύουν ή όχι*, για πάραδειγμα μπορεί να έχουν επιθετικές/παρορμητικές σκέψεις/εμμονές/ιδεοληψίες ότι θέλουν να σκοτώσουν κάποιον (κυρίως αγαπημένα πρόσωπα). Το σκέφτονται τόσο πολύ, *το αναλύουν και το ξαναναλύουν* αν είναι ικανοί για κάτι τέτοιο αλλά *ποτέ δεν φτάνουν στο σημείο να το κάνουν*. Αυτό είναι ΙΨΔ. Από τη στιγμή που ο γιατρός σου δεν σου είπε κάτι τέτοιο μην ταμπελώνεσαι από μόνη σου. Σκέψου το καλό σου μονάχα. Ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές του γιατρού σου! Αν θες να μάθεις περισσότερα για ΙΨΔ ψάξε στο διαδίκτυο *αλλά με αγγλικά άρθα*, τα ελληνικά έχουν παρανοήσεις..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν ξερω, υπαρχουν οσοι το αναλυουν και οσοι οχι, ο στεφανος δεν ανελυε να μαζευει χαρτακια το κανε! αμα δεν το κανεις δεν σε καταβαλει αγχος?

----------


## Θεοφανία

αννα καλησπέρα.
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Λες πως επι 15 χρόνια έπαιρνες συγκεκριμένους άνθρωπους και τους έβριζες. Οι γονείς σου τι έκαναν γι αυτό?
Στον ψυχιατρο σου έχεις μιλήσει για όλα αυτά?
Επίσης, η ΙΔΨ απέχει πολύ από την ψύχωση. Πως ειναι δυνατόν να σου έκαναν δυο τόσο διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις?

----------


## Φελίσιτι

[QUOTE=Broken_DoLL;299376]δεν ξερω, υπαρχουν οσοι το αναλυουν και οσοι οχι, ο στεφανος δεν ανελυε να μαζευει χαρτακια το κανε! αμα δεν το κανεις δεν σε καταβαλει αγχος?[/

ο στέφανος ΙΨΔ είχε αλλά πώς να σου το εξηγήσω. . ούτε εγώ όταν ανεβαίνω τα σκαλιά δεν το αναλύω, απλά τα μετρώ. όμως κάποιος που έχει εμμονή ότι θα σκοτώσει κάποιον δεν το κάνει, το αναλύει συνέχεια στο κεφάλι του, αν είναι ικανός κτλ με αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση του.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> αννα καλησπέρα.
> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Λες πως επι 15 χρόνια έπαιρνες συγκεκριμένους άνθρωπους και τους έβριζες. Οι γονείς σου τι έκαναν γι αυτό?
> Στον ψυχιατρο σου έχεις μιλήσει για όλα αυτά?
> Επίσης, η ΙΔΨ απέχει πολύ από την ψύχωση. Πως ειναι δυνατόν να σου έκαναν δυο τόσο διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις?



Θεοφανία δεν έκανε διάγνωση ο γιατρός για ΙΨΔ, από μόνη της νομίζει ότι έχει..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία δεν έκανε διάγνωση ο γιατρός για ΙΨΔ, από μόνη της νομίζει ότι έχει..


...γι αυτό τη ρωτω.
Σε άλλο θέμα είδα πως ψάχνει διαγνώσεις από εδώ μέσα και αυτό είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

ναι γι αυτό κι εγώ της είπα ότι δεν είμαι γιατρός και να ακολουθήσει το γιατρό της που είναι και συστημένος ως καλός.

----------


## anna75

> Θεοφανία δεν έκανε διάγνωση ο γιατρός για ΙΨΔ, από μόνη της νομίζει ότι έχει..


O γιατρός μου είπε ότι έχω εμμονές .... οι εμμονές ανήκουν στην ΙΔψ διαταραχή έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Φελίσιτι

ναι οι εμμονές ανήκουν εκεί αλλά εσύ μόνο μια εμμονή έχεις..ή έχεις κιάλλες?

----------


## cyborg13

> Ειλικρινά παιδιά βρίσκομαι σε ψυχολογικό αδιέξοδο από τα 24 μου έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή , εδώ και 10 χρόνια δηλαδή. Ακόμη ζω με τους γονείς μου , και τον αδελφό μου που η καταστασή του είναι αρρωστημένη σαν την δική μου.
> 
> Δεν έχω καθόλου παρέες, είχα κάποιες μέχρι τα 24 μου για να βγαίνω. Απομακρύνθηκα από όλες τις παρέες μου , με μερικές λόγο συγκαιριών και με άλλες λόγο του ότι δεν ήθελα να κάνω παρέα εγώ πια. Έτσι έμεινα μόνη μου.
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή , δεν θέλω να βγαίνω ούτε από το σπίτι , δηλαδή δεν πολυβγαίνω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια καμμιά 15αρια χρόνια. Δεν περιποιούμαι καθόλου, έχω αφήσει εντελώς τον εαυτό μου και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμμία διέξοδος.
> 
> Περιμένω να εκριθούν τα χαρτιά μου για μια δουλειά στην Αγγλία μπας και ξεφύγω κάπως.
> 
> Επίσης, αυτό το διάστημα τα 15 χρόνια βρισκόμουνα σε κατάσταση υστερίας, βρίζω τους πάντες γνωστούς μας- φίλους της οικογένειάς μου με αποτελέσμα να βγάλω κακό όνομα.
> ...


Καλημέρα, κανένας δεν είναι εντελώς ανίκανος. Μήπως τελικά τα φάρμακα απο μόνα τους δεν βοηθάνε; Μήπως χρειάζεται να βρεις και άλλους τρόπους; Να φτιάξεις τη διατροφή σου; Να κάνεις γυμναστική όποτε έχεις όρεξη; Κάτι πολύ απλό. Όταν έχεις κάπως όρεξη να σηκωθείς όρθια και να αρχίσεις να γυμνάζεις την κοιλιά σου. Διατάσεις, εκτάσεις, όχι να γίνουμε όλοι αθλητές αλλά για να ενεργοποιηθεί το σώμα μας.

Το σώμα μας μπορεί να χτυπίσει καμπανάκι αν δεν το προσέξουμε. Να βγάζει πόνους, να σκουριάζει όπως σκουριάζουν και οι μηχανές. Και οι μηχανές θέλουν λάδι, και νερό όπως το αυτοκίνητο. Αν δεν προσέξουμε κάτι μπορεί να κινδυνέψει.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αληθεια ειναι οι εμμονες ιδψ? δεν το ξερα. δλδ αμα εχω εμμονη με τα μαλλια μου και το βαρος εχω ιδψ? βασικα δεν νμζω πως ειναι το ιδιο.......

----------


## anna75

> ναι οι εμμονές ανήκουν εκεί αλλά εσύ μόνο μια εμμονή έχεις..ή έχεις κιάλλες?


¨Εχω και άλλες άλλα αυτή είναι η πιο σοβαρή!


έχω την εντύπωση ότι καταστράφηκα ότι είμαι άσχημη , και άλλα πολλά

----------


## anna75

Ένα διάστημα είχα πάθει απέχθεια με την οικογένειά μου και με το περιβάλλον μου δεν ήθελα ούτε να τους βλέπω όλους και ήθελα να φύγω μακρυά από το σπίτι μου εκείνο το διάστημα ήτανε αδύνατο να φύγω γιατί δεν είχα δουλειά ούτε χρήματα. Δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου ο τρόπος που μου συμπεροφέρονταν πολύ μειωτικά , βασικά υπήρχε ζήλια από τους ξένους - γνωστούς μας , ζήλια αρρωστημένη και δεν άντεχω εγώ καθόλου σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Υπήρχε και ανταγωνισμός από άτομα κατωτέρου χαρακτήρα και αυτός συνεχιζόταν επι 15 και βάλε χρόνια. Πράγμα που με στενοχωρούσε εμένα και ήθελα να φύγω. Δεν έχω συναντήσει στην ζωή μου άτομο σαν εμένα. Όλοι τα καταφέρνουν μόνο εγώ δεν μπορώ!

Βασικά τα άτομα αυτά ήθελαν να με κάνουν να είμαι κατώτερή τους για να αισθάνονται ότι με ξεπερνούν! Αυτό είναι σπάνια περίπτωση και δεν συμβαίνει συχνά!

Παιδιά ειλικρινά είμαι ένα βήμα για να πεθάνω.Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί πάρα μα πάρα πολύ! Αν συνδεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση θα πεθάνω ειλικρινά! Είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατάστασή μου. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι χαζή πάντως σίγουρα έχω γίνει χαζή! ένα ούφο είμαι από το ψυχολογικό μου πρόβλημα

Ρε συ πώς τα καταφέρνουν οι άλλοι να φτιάξουν την ζωή τους και εγώ δεν μπορώ ....από το κακό στο χειρότερο πάω ήμουνα ένα καλούτσικο κορίτσι εμφανισιακά και τώρα έγινα ένα χάλι ουτε να παντρευτώ δεν θα μπορέσω δηλαδή τίποτα δεν μπορέσω να κάνω....

Και αισθάνομαι πολύ απαίσια γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να διαχειριστώ κάποιες καταστάσεις στην ζωή μου όπως να μου κάνουνε μουρφασμούς και να μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ!

----------


## korman709

φιλική συμβουλή να δεις και ψυχολογο.

----------


## anna75

> φιλική συμβουλή να δεις και ψυχολογο.



βλέπω και ψυχολόγο!

----------


## Christina82

Αννα, περα απο την διαγνωση που εχεις και δεν γνωριζω γι αυτο, το θετικο ειναι οτι επισκεπτεσαι καποιον ψυχολογο. Εκεινος θα σε κατευθυνει καλυτερα με την δικη σου βοηθεια ταυτοχρονα. Μεσα σε ολο το απαισιο που περιγραφεις, εγω βλεπω ενα ατομο που θελει να κανει κατι για την κατασταση του. Εγω αυτο που θα προτεινα ειναι να αποφευγεις τα αρνητικα ατομα, σκεψεις και καταστασεις. Οταν καποιος προσπαθει να σε μειωσει προσπαθησε να μην τον ακους καθολου. Κοιτα μονο τον εαυτο σου σε αυτη την φαση ακαι απεφυγε να σχολιαζεις και να βριζεις τους αλλους. Σταματα να ασχολεισαι γιατι ετσι βουτας μεσα στον αρνητισμο. Ελκυεις τα αρνητικα στοιχεια. Σκεψου τι θα ηθελες για τον εαυτο σου και βαζε μικρους στοχους και προσπαθησε να τους πετυχεις. Για παραδειγμα, νομιζεις οτι ασχημηνες? Κανε λιγη γυμναστικη, φτιαξε τα μαλλια σου, περιποιησε το σωμα σου-τον οργανισμο σου-το προσωπο σου κλπ, πηγαινε να παρεις κατι για σενα πχ ενα μπλουζακι.. οτιδηποτε που θα σε κανει να νιωσεις καλα.Ξεκινα απο σενα! Μην αφηνεσαι, αγαπα τον εαυτο σου και αν κανεις εστω αυτα που σου ειπα και τα βαζεις στην καθημερινοτητα σου θα νιωσεις ηδη αυτοπεποιθηση και βλεπωντας θετικα δεν θα κολλας στα αρνητικα. Μαθε λοιπον να αγαπας εσενα και μαθε να βλεπεις θετικα!

----------


## korman709

συναισθηματικα πως εισαι? κατι σαν κενη? "παγωμένα" συναισθηματα?παιρνεις απο καπου χαρα?
γιατι εγω νοιωθω ακομα και τη χαρα που παιρνω λαθος !-δε μπορω να περιγραψω γιατι γινεται αυτο,μαλλον συμβαλει ο τροπος σκεψης.

----------


## Φελίσιτι

> αληθεια ειναι οι εμμονες ιδψ? δεν το ξερα. δλδ αμα εχω εμμονη με τα μαλλια μου και το βαρος εχω ιδψ? βασικα δεν νμζω πως ειναι το ιδιο.......


broken doll δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή έχεις εμμονή να είσαι ωραία ότι έχεις και ΙΨΔ, είναι πολύ διαφορετικό αυτό. ΙΨΔ σου προκαλεί άγχος και δυσφορία αυτό που σκέφτεσαι και δεν νομίζεις πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το διώξεις. επίσης είναι και το θέμα της αμφισβήτησης, για παράδειγμα, είμαι άσχημη ή όχι και εσύ να νομίζεις ότι είσαι και να σου προκαλεί δυσφορία κτλ. είναι πολύ διαφορετικό, μην το ψάχνεις

----------


## anna75

> broken doll δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή έχεις εμμονή να είσαι ωραία ότι έχεις και ΙΨΔ, είναι πολύ διαφορετικό αυτό. ΙΨΔ σου προκαλεί άγχος και δυσφορία αυτό που σκέφτεσαι και δεν νομίζεις πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το διώξεις. επίσης είναι και το θέμα της αμφισβήτησης, για παράδειγμα, είμαι άσχημη ή όχι και εσύ να νομίζεις ότι είσαι και να σου προκαλεί δυσφορία κτλ. είναι πολύ διαφορετικό, μην το ψάχνεις


Αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφεις Φελίσιτι έχω πολύ σωστά!

----------


## korman709

Anna75 θα επιμεινω λιγο στην ερωτηση που εθεσα πιο πριν και δεν απαντησες.συναισθηματικα πως εισαι?νοιωθεις απαθεια?σβησμενη συναισθηματικα?
και για παραδειγμα οταν "ανεβαινεις" η "πεφτεις"(αναφερομαι στη διαθεση)ειναι σαν σκαλοπατια-επιπεδα?δε ξερω πως αλλιως να το θεσω,ετσι το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω.
εμενα με χαρακτηριζουν αυτα που λεω και ρωταω για σενα και ψαχνω να βρω λυσεις,μιας ας πουμε οταν χαιρομαι ειναι σαν να χαιρεται το "εσωτερικο" κομματι κατι που αντιλαμβανομαι σαν λαθος,κατι που δεν παει καλα...

----------


## anna75

> Anna75 θα επιμεινω λιγο στην ερωτηση που εθεσα πιο πριν και δεν απαντησες.συναισθηματικα πως εισαι?νοιωθεις απαθεια?σβησμενη συναισθηματικα?
> και για παραδειγμα οταν "ανεβαινεις" η "πεφτεις"(αναφερομαι στη διαθεση)ειναι σαν σκαλοπατια-επιπεδα?δε ξερω πως αλλιως να το θεσω,ετσι το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω.
> εμενα με χαρακτηριζουν αυτα που λεω και ρωταω για σενα και ψαχνω να βρω λυσεις,μιας ας πουμε οταν χαιρομαι ειναι σαν να χαιρεται το "εσωτερικο" κομματι κατι που αντιλαμβανομαι σαν λαθος,κατι που δεν παει καλα...


Τι να σου πω εγώ δεν χαίρομαι και πολύ γιατί η διαταραχή και το ηλίθιο περιβάλλον μου δημιούργησαν πολλά προβλήματα! Έχω τα συναισθήματα που λες!

Βασικά εγώ αισθάνομαι έντονα ότι αυτοκαταστρέφομαι... γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω από την κατάσταση αυτή!

----------


## cyborg13

Μια όμορφη μέθοδος θεραπείας συμφορουμήτες είναι η τεχνοθεραπεία. Ζωγραφική, γλυπτική, βάψιμο και τα λοιπά σχετικά. Αν υπάρχει και ηθική και καλαισθησία μέσα σε αυτά νικήσαμε.

----------


## korman709

θελεις να πεις οτι ταιριαζουν στην περιγραφη με τα δικα μου οπως τα αντιλαμβανομαι?η εχεις κανονικα συναισθηματα...αγαπη για παραδειγμα.γιατι εγω δε ξερω τι ειναι συναισθηματα...

----------


## anna75

> Μια όμορφη μέθοδος θεραπείας συμφορουμήτες είναι η τεχνοθεραπεία. Ζωγραφική, γλυπτική, βάψιμο και τα λοιπά σχετικά. Αν υπάρχει και ηθική και καλαισθησία μέσα σε αυτά νικήσαμε.


Αν ο άλλος όμως δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί από το κρεβάτι του και δεν έχει διάθεση να ασχοληθεί τί γίνεται;

----------


## cyborg13

> Αν ο άλλος όμως δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί από το κρεβάτι του και δεν έχει διάθεση να ασχοληθεί τί γίνεται;


Music ΝΤΑΠΑ ΝΤΟΥΠΑ

----------


## anna75

> θελεις να πεις οτι ταιριαζουν στην περιγραφη με τα δικα μου οπως τα αντιλαμβανομαι?η εχεις κανονικα συναισθηματα...αγαπη για παραδειγμα.γιατι εγω δε ξερω τι ειναι συναισθηματα...


δεν έχω συναισθήματα έχεις δίκαιο δεν αισθάνομαι αγάπη

----------


## korman709

> Μια όμορφη μέθοδος θεραπείας συμφορουμήτες είναι η τεχνοθεραπεία. Ζωγραφική, γλυπτική, βάψιμο και τα λοιπά σχετικά. Αν υπάρχει και ηθική και καλαισθησία μέσα σε αυτά νικήσαμε.


αγαπητε επειδη ασχολουμε με καποια τεχνη το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι εκτος απο οτι δε μου αρεσει τιποτα...εχω μισησει και την τεχνη που την ειχα και σαν επαγγελμα για καποιο διαστημα...δεν ειναι θεραπεια...ειναι καποιο βοηθημα αυτο που προτεινεις για να ξεχνιεσαι ας πουμε και να κανεις κατι δημιουργικο...

----------


## korman709

> Αν ο άλλος όμως δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί από το κρεβάτι του και δεν έχει διάθεση να ασχοληθεί τί γίνεται;


Αnna75,ταιριαζουμε πολυ εμεις οι 2...δεν εχω ξανασυναντησει καποιον ομοιο με την ιδια παθηση και να ταιριαζει το πως νοιωθουμε και οι 2...σαν να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου ειναι.
σκεψου το λιγο,δεν εισαι η μονη που υποφερεις...και γω,3 εβδομαδες στο κρεβατι χωρις διαθεση για τιποτα.συν ολα τα αλλα που νοιωθω που ειναι και πολυ πιο εντονα απο πριν...

----------


## anna75

> αννα καλησπέρα.
> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Λες πως επι 15 χρόνια έπαιρνες συγκεκριμένους άνθρωπους και τους έβριζες. Οι γονείς σου τι έκαναν γι αυτό?
> Στον ψυχιατρο σου έχεις μιλήσει για όλα αυτά?
> Επίσης, η ΙΔΨ απέχει πολύ από την ψύχωση. Πως ειναι δυνατόν να σου έκαναν δυο τόσο διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις?


 Και φυσικά μίλησα στον ψυχίατρο για όλα αυτά και για αυτό μου είπε ότι έχω κατάθλιψη με εμμονές, το οποίο συνεπάγεται ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή γιατί μόνο αυτή η διαταραχή έχει μέσα εμμονές. Ξέρω ότι η ΙΔΨ απέχει πολύ από την ψυχωτική διαταραχή αλλά καμία φορά αν είναι σε βαριά μορφή η ΙΔΨ αγγίζει τα όρια της ψύχωσης. Αυτό τους μπέρδεψε ίσως στο ΚΨΥ, άλλωστε δεν εμπιστευόμαστε και όλους τους γιατρούς. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου!

----------


## anna75

> ...γι αυτό τη ρωτω.
> Σε άλλο θέμα είδα πως ψάχνει διαγνώσεις από εδώ μέσα και αυτό είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο.


'Οχι δεν ψάχνω από εδώ μέσα για διαγνώσεις, απλά μιλάω για κάτι που μου συνέβει.

----------


## keeper40

Sory alla mpoyrdes! 
diavasa ta parapano kai to thema einai pos kalimoy den exeis endiaferonta.
dld... hobby opos treksimo.. kolympi.. ktlp.. oste to soma na ektononete!
2) theleis enan kalo psyhotherapeyti oxi psyxiatro apla.
3) kathise sto krebatakisoy kai des ton eaytosoy dipla .... san filo...an soy elege ayta poy niwtheis ti tha ton symvoyleves na kanei...
meta kane mia anadromi kai pesmoy pos esthanese.... xxxxmmmm! kalytera e?
ides poy den einai toso dyskolo?
theleis eneseis tharoys! ! !
enas kalos psyxotherapeytis tha se voithisei poly kai tha vgeis apo to toynel grigora!
kali epityxeia!
giwrgos.

----------


## dominic

broken noiotho kai egw moudiasmata otan skeftomai diafora,epitelous exw ideopsixanagkastikh eytyxos poy to eipes gia na xerw ti exw kai egw;...otan kanw diafores skepeis niotho oti kati moudiasmata kai tsimpimatakia ston floio tou egkefalou;.kala ta lew?

----------


## kalopisti

επισης,κανε κ αλλες προσπαθειες να ξεφυγεις απο το σπιτι,αν δεν κατσει η συγκεκριμενη δουλεια στην αγγλια,κανε παραλληλα κ αλλες αιτησεις,μεχρι να σου κατσει καποια στο τελος.. εγω θα ελεγα να εστιασεις σε αυτο..να φυγεις απο το σπιτι

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά πρέπει να βρείς μία δραστηριότητα άρχισα κατι σε ευχαριστεί να ξεφεύγεις από το σπίτι και εγώ άρχισα γυμναστήριο βαριέμαι πάρα πολύ βεβαια ξεφεύγω από το σπίτι όμως κάνει και στήν φυσική κατάσταση καλό πρέπει να χάσω και κάποια κιλά πού χρειάζεται κιόλας . Τα τελευταία χρόνια έμεινα από παρέα οι φίλες μου έκαναν τήν οικογένεια τους γενικά η παρέα πού είμασταν στό σχολείο χαθήκαμε κάνω παρέα με κάτι κοπέλες είναι παντρεμένες έχουν και αυτές υποχρεώσεις την οικογένεια τους το καταλαβαίνω . Όσο γιά τα αρνητικά άτομα θα σου συνιστούσα να μήν σε νοιάζει το καλύτερο πιστεψέ με έτσι είχα μία περίπτωση στήν δουλεία που πήγαινα ένα διάστημα προσωρινά σε ένα πρόγραμμα είχαμε μία περίεργη που είχε κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας όσο αφορά τήν εμφανισή της απέναντι στίς άλλες καί το έδειχνε συμπεριφερόταν . Και εγώ δέν είμαι χαρακτήρας σαν εσένα όπως περιέγραψες τόν εαυτό σου δέν μου αρέσουν τέτοιες καταστάσεις αστήν αρχή εκνευριζόμουνα η μάνα μου έχει ακούσει πόσα πού τήν έσουρνα από την μία τώρα μία φορά που την είδα έξω γύρισα το κεφάλι και έκανα ότι δέν τήν ξέρω .τέτοια άτομα στην ζωή θα γνωρίσουμε πολλά αυτό πού θέλω να καταλήξω εσύ ξέρεις σάν άτομο τι αξείζεις μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις αυτοί καλύτεροι είναι δηλαδή να μάς κάνει ο κάθε γελοίος να έχουμε κομπλεξ ?

----------

